# The official "I heart DM51" thread.



## jch79 (Sep 15, 2009)

_Cause there's no such thing as too much love. :kiss:
_ 
And I made a new icon to celebrate it:







*Thanks for everything you do here, DM51!* :twothumbs :bow: 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 15, 2009)

HECK YEAH!!

A* Big Thumbs Up* to keeping threads under control!!

Thanks DM51!:rock:


----------



## Greta (Sep 15, 2009)

Hehehe... this is cute... :twothumbs


----------



## koala (Sep 15, 2009)

He emptied my wallet by making me an M6 owner... don't know if I should love or hate him...


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2009)

Also extending a big THANK YOU! for everything that you do here for us DM. I appreciate your time and dedication and I know many others do as well.  :wave:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 15, 2009)

DM51 has been great to me too. If he lived any closer to me, I would stalk him until he accepted my friendship.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 15, 2009)

DM51, a class moderator.

Bill


----------



## Linger (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank-you for cleaning up after us. Search would be futile with-out your gentle vigilance.




<-holding a modded M6 in the left hand


----------



## Cuso (Sep 15, 2009)

:goodjob:


----------



## Burgess (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you to ALL of our Administrators and Moderators,

for making (and keeping) CPF such an enjoyable Forum.


And, of course, to Sasha / Greta, also.


lovecpf

_


----------



## Empath (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd have to give two thumbs up to DM51, for his tireless role in mainitaining the quality and civility of CPF.

:twothumbs

With CPF's attractiveness and usefulness, our board continues to grow at a phenomenal rate. In addition to being ever helpful regarding our interests in lights, DM51 has played an essential role in preserving the attractiveness, fun, usefulness, civility and friendliness of our board.

:bow: :bow:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 15, 2009)

linger said:


> <-holding a modded M6 in the left hand






...with an M6 (2x18650 + 1111) within arms reach), all due to that cursed thread of his.


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:And thanks for getting me hooked on the Gen 1 L1, HA Black!


----------



## Search (Sep 15, 2009)

linger said:


> *Search* would be futile with-out your gentle vigilance.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Sep 15, 2009)

unhappy faces ditched.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 16, 2009)

Big props to my bud, DM. You are my favorite mod, and just an all around great person here at CPF.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

*Search* is just joking *Boy Surefire*.....nothing negative has been stated as far as I can tell.  Please help to keep this nice thread upbeat and ditch the angry faces. :twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is one of the best threads ever on CPF. DM51 is truly awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## lctorana (Sep 16, 2009)

It's like I've always said:

Gotta love a moderator who's named after a German pricetag.

Edit: and who has trouble with Elephants.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 16, 2009)

Throw some more wood on this fire! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop (Sep 16, 2009)

DM51 is either a cyborg or some type of advanced robot.....he never sleeps at all and keeps an ever watchful eye on things around here. Actually he makes it very easy on the rest of us mods.....thanks for the time DM51.

By the way I always wondered what the DM stands for....could it be Dangerous Moderator....or Double Manly Man Moderator....

You really do a great service around here and it is nice to see you as one of the few online very late at night with us other night shift workers. I do believe you told me once that you are in a very different time zone and my late hours are actually your day hours. Maybe you are not some super moderating android after all....nice guy none the less.


----------



## orbital (Sep 16, 2009)

+

blitzkrieg master, thread blaster..:twothumbs


----------



## KD5XB (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, the moderator DM51 is a pretty good egg!

But I don't want to be around hand grenades any more, those days are over! :twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Sep 16, 2009)

DM51
...........................


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanx to this man folks like me have much less work to do 

:kiss: Mr. DM51 :wave:


----------



## Greta (Sep 16, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Thanx to this man folks like me have much less work to do
> 
> :kiss: Mr. DM51 :wave:


Hey, Hey, HEY! Get a room! :nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I wont say i heart you..... 

but you do make CPF a better place

:twothumbs for DM51

Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 16, 2009)

All of you...

*Greta, Kiessling, Empath, DM51...*

Thank you so much for the hard work! I love CPF!

Greetings from Brasil!


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 16, 2009)

+51 for the Mod that keeps CPF organized. This is the only online forum I have ever frequented, due the extensive organizational efforts, the civility of the members, the high level of technical competence, and all of the online help & camaraderie.

I confess that when I'm read up on the threads I've had an interest in, I often pull up DM51's recent posts, go to those threads, and check out what's going on elsewhere on CPF - I always learn something and often have a good chuckle.
:goodjob:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> +51 for the Mod that keeps CPF organized. This is the only online forum I have ever frequented, due the extensive organizational efforts, the civility of the members, the high level of technical competence, and all of the online help & camaraderie.





+1 to that. 

I often tell others that of the 8 or 9 forums that I visit weekly this one is by far the best administrated/moderated and part of the reason that I spent most of my online time here. It's so nice to have a civil forum with moderators and administrators who put forth effort to keep is that way.


----------



## Search (Sep 16, 2009)

Boy SureFire said:


> :thumbsdow :thumbsdow



My name is Search. I was making a joke 



Patriot said:


> *Search* is just joking *Boy Surefire*.....nothing negative has been stated as far as I can tell.  Please help to keep this nice thread upbeat and ditch the angry faces. :twothumbs



It was sad face 


I'm glad DM does what he does. Doesn't flame people and keeps the forum clean.

I wonder how far he is going to let the thread grown before making an appearance. Right now he is behind the curtain peeking at how large the audience is getting.


----------



## csshih (Sep 16, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> All of you...
> 
> *Greta, Kiessling, Empath, DM51...*
> 
> ...



You forgot some people!


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 16, 2009)

Big hug! HAHA! 

Keep up the good work DM51!


----------



## Boy SureFire (Sep 17, 2009)

Search said:


> My name is Search. I was making a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, It was aimed at our " Doesn't flame people and keeps the forum clean." mod who's in-box doesn't seem to be working. Also I'm a college student so the curtain you speak of is called education:twothumbs.
:sigh: I to wish I could be here more, but alas English and Psychology home work calls me away from this grand place, to-do-loo for now peeps.


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 17, 2009)

its amazing in how many threads i find a reply from DM51. ive yet to find one that wasnt helpful:duh2:

thanks for all the help you do on this forum, you help everyone no matter what they ask:thumbsup:


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 17, 2009)

THANK YOU DM51:wave::bow:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

+1

The man knows his stuff. His M6 thread is quite amazing.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 17, 2009)

All of you Mods deserve a very big :thumbsup: for keeping things civil around here. Thanks guys.

Geoff


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 17, 2009)

:twothumbs DM51 :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Sep 17, 2009)

csshih said:


> You forgot some people!



I know, I'm a fan of [email protected] too:nana:


about a day ago I thought of the same thread...only it was for Beamhead and his inspirational moderating methods for keeping CPF chat a order and tidy place...

I guess that'll stay on the drawing board:shrug:


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 17, 2009)

csshih said:


> You forgot some people!



Yes, I know, sorry! 
That´s why I put the "*...*" in the end of the names!

(I don´t know everybody, but I´m grateful to them too) lovecpf


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 17, 2009)

Illum said:


> about a day ago I thought of the same thread...only it was for Beamhead and his inspirational moderating methods for keeping CPF chat a order and tidy place...
> 
> I guess that'll stay on the drawing board:shrug:



Maybe we can have a flame filled thread of who's better, DM51 or Beamhead?

I wonder if it would be worse than the LED versus Incan threads?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2009)

He took the time to answer my numerous PMs about the Big Leef system.

I'd have my own Big Leef set-up, if the tailcaps still existed. 

It's a pleasure to converse with him via the PM system. :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww, guys  … this is very kind of you all. I’m not often lost for words, but… thanks! 

I’ve learned more from all of you than you would ever believe. This is a great forum, with some truly wonderful people, CPF staff and members alike. I’m a long way down the list in that. I’ll never meet most of you, but I’d be proud to call you friends. 

Also… wrong forum, thread closed, you’re all banned. Oh wait, I don’t moderate in the Cafe forum, lol


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 18, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Also… wrong forum, thread closed, you’re all banned. Oh wait, I don’t moderate in the Cafe forum, lol


----------



## gollum (Sep 18, 2009)

:laughing:

good on ya mate

DM51 is worth his weight in gold 
like all the mods here

I think CPF is the best forum by far

I spent most of my spare time here

cheers


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 18, 2009)

Robocop said:


> DM51 is either a cyborg or some type of advanced robot.....he never sleeps at all and keeps an ever watchful eye on things around here. Actually he makes it very easy on the rest of us mods.....thanks for the time DM51.



Remember how Data from Star Trek would read things? That's how I pictured DM51 covering all the ground he does. :goodjob:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Also… wrong forum, thread closed, you’re all banned. Oh wait, I don’t moderate in the Cafe forum, lol


 
Hmm. . . Perhaps the Cheers sub-forum would be better?


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the good moderation! To all the mods.


(It's only the empty mantlet good for brushes or pens)


----------



## Illum (Sep 18, 2009)

frag sleeves?
where did you find those?


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 18, 2009)

This was a nice gesture on jcs79 / John's part. It brings to attention that DM51's efforts do not go unnoticed and are greatly appreciated.
Thank you sir! :candle:


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 19, 2009)

Illum said:


> frag sleeves?
> where did you find those?



As I have to transport these after throwing on the range some of the sleeves roll out the transport box. This example is now 31 yrs old.


----------



## bansuri (Nov 2, 2009)

Snorted lemonade out of my nose when I saw this edit on the title of a thread in the Flashlights>LED section:


**original*** 
Very important and urgent question about CL1H 4V R2 WD

**edit**

*Unimportant and not at all urgent question about CL1H 4V R2 WD









*


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 2, 2009)

DM51 sets us straight. <3 the best and most present moderator


----------



## buickid (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheeers DM51


----------



## lightplay22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Many thanks to DM51 and others who work so hard to make and keep CPF what it is which is the BEST!!!

Maybe DM stands for "Da MAN!"? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm guessing its your initials and birthday David?


----------



## Hitthespot (Nov 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Your my Hero.

















Keep up the good work Dave.

Bill


----------



## jblackwood (Nov 13, 2009)

Just found this thread. Well deserved, my friend. Well deserved indeed. :buddies: Just wish it could be a REAL beer!


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread deserves a bump, bigtime. 

What a tire fire this place would turn into without DM51. (No disrespect to the other mods). 

lovecpf


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 27, 2010)

*THE MAN!!!*


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2010)

The official defender of all things good in the flashlight world!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 27, 2010)

DM51, you'll probably say (like all heroes say): "I was just doin' my job." Well, if it weren't for you doing your job there might well be several guys who would have been scammed. A huge thanks to you for saving their asses, and for your vigilant police work here on CPF. You're a big reason that this remains a safe and trusting place to do business. :bow:


----------



## Yavox (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you.

http://www.flash-fun.com/html/thankyou.php


----------



## ninemm (Jul 27, 2010)

arewethereyetdad said:


> DM51, you'll probably say (like all heroes say): "I was just doin' my job." Well, if it weren't for you doing your job there might well be several guys who would have been scammed. A huge thanks to you for saving their asses, and for your vigilant police work here on CPF. You're a big reason that this remains a safe and trusting place to do business. :bow:



My thoughts exactly Troy. Without DM51 there would be much less lovecpf and :grouphug: around here.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 27, 2010)

No nonsense, fair and succinct moderating have always been DM51s hallmarks.
Never needed more than currently. Well done on averting further damage.


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for watching over the community sir. :twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks much David


----------



## Darvis (Jul 28, 2010)

I've long suspected that DM51 is not one single person, but a collective of uber-post watchers, at one with each post as it appears... ready.... waiting.

Hats off to the collective!!!


----------



## tx101 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^ 

I dont think this is the right place to start a conspiracy theory


----------



## tx101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers DM51 :twothumbs

This is not the first time DM51 has watched our backs


It was a bit before my time but I have read the posts about Greta
and the red heels 

Maybe we should all chip in and buy DM51 a pair as well :naughty: :devil:


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for having our six DM51.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Maybe we should all chip in and buy DM51 a pair as well :naughty: :devil:


 
I think he'd prefer a fourth, black, SF A2 instead.


----------



## JB01245 (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW, DM51, good thing you read the threads and found the post in the bicycle light section pointing out the misrepresentation about ARC Mania's bike light offering. Great detective work.:ironic:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3465965&postcount=6


You all should be giving thanks to the real detective who is a gentleman by the screen name "odtexas" over on MTBR as he is the person that uncovered this. I stumbled onto his post and thought everyone would find it interesting.

odtexas - you are the MAN!!!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=637727


----------



## mdocod (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey DM51,

Great catch and I love the poetic justice on the arc-mania scam.

Cheers!
Eric


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2010)

My personal thanks to DM51. 

(And he knows why.)

Let's just leave it at that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 1, 2010)

Robocop said:


> DM51 is either a cyborg or some type of advanced robot.....he never sleeps at all and keeps an ever watchful eye on things around here.



Actually, DM51 IS a Robocop. Another thanks for everything.


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I think he'd prefer a fourth, black, SF A2 instead.



that could be arranged, but it would resemble a bribe above all else given his current status and prestige:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2010)

It's only a bribe if you're a Dealer.


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll first need to find my black A2 before I can consider such an offer...I have no clue where I put it. Reckon I might after to PM carrot and ask him where it is. 
EDIT: carrot has no idea:duh2:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2010)

You misplaced a Black A2 ?? :banned:


----------



## Bolster (Oct 14, 2012)

How does one contact DM51? I have a potential sticky to recommend...his PM has been turned off...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2012)

To be honest, it's been quite awhile since I've seen him on CPF.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 14, 2012)

Bolster said:


> How does one contact DM51? I have a potential sticky to recommend...his PM has been turned off...


Please feel free to PM me (or any other Mod or Admin who has been posting recently) and we'd be happy to take a closer look at what you have in mind. Thanks,


----------



## nbp (Jul 15, 2014)

Bump for another one of my favorite older threads.

I see DM is a Level 4 supporter, so I know he is still around, though it has been more than 2 years since his last post. I think I speak for many members when I say we miss you David! Hope to see you around one of these days. :wave:


----------

